# Hochauflösende Bilder



## xennon (20. November 2001)

hi!
würde gerne mal wissen, wo ihr die geilen hochauflösenen pics (vorlagen) herbekommt.
besonders interessieren mich bilder von frauen (keine ganz-nackt-fotos) *g* - und auch andere schöne objekte.

man kann nur schlecht mit nicht-hochauflösenden pics arbeiten ;-(
habt ihr ein paar gute seiten??

thx!


----------



## stiffy (20. November 2001)

also des meiste hol ich von http://www.photonica.com oder freeimages.co.uk

für frauen k-babes.de oder desktopbabes.com


----------



## Saesh (21. November 2001)

http://modland.nascom.nasa.gov/gallery/ - ***; Einfach mal vorbeischauen!!!

http://gal.mvc.ru/ - ElDorado; Sehr sehr viele hochqualitative Bilder in versch. Kategorien!!!! HOT 

http://planetwallpaper.de - Planetwallpaper; Sehr viele Wallpapers in verschiedenen Kategorien zum Downloaden   

http://www.photolib.noaa.gov/ - NOAA; Über 16.000 hochqualitative Bilder. HOT  

http://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/tiff/ - Photojournal; 4.000 hochqualitative Weltraum Bilder.


----------



## xennon (21. November 2001)

thx! werd ich mir mal anschaun die seiten


----------



## Bäte (21. November 2001)

//www.dieblen.de/  
//www.zefa.de 
//www.fotos.de
//www.istockphoto.com 
//www.picsearch.com //gal.mvc.ru //www.photobox.ru 

schon einmal ein paar


----------



## TTek (21. November 2001)

*hmm*

Das is ja ganz schön viel


----------

